# do you feel lucky today?



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

YES I DO!!!

I was so fortunate to be in my LGS when a few Colt Government special combats came in. These are the limited versions( only 100 made) with the front strap checkering,special night sights( really cool. one night sight centered on the rear sight notch, the other in the usual spot--front sight--easy acquisition, mag well....

shot it yesterday--LOVE it. I wish it has the trigger with the cut out though. It has the solid trigge r instead

shot it very well. 10-15 yards out. shot several ragged holes with Ae 230 gr fmj. Nice smooth trigger. Feels great in the hands. Smooth slide movement..like a Wilson to be honest.. so glad(lucky) to get one

Made my day!:smt082


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I feel lucky everyday, when I wake up on the green side of the grass and are able to see my family and friends....


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

wirenut said:


> I feel lucky everyday, when I wake up on the green side of the grass and are able to see my family and friends....


In nursing homes all over the country this morning there are people who were disappointed when they woke up.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS on the new Colt! There is just something to be said about being in the right place at the right time.

MO


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I do not usually consider myself 'lucky'. Everything I "get" is by hard work and labor, OR, from God blessing me in a manner resembling luck. But those blessings do happen from time to time in the firearms collecting sphere. 

Last year - I think - I dropped into one of the "lgs" in my area and saw an old CZ 27 pistol, in .32 ACP. This one was manufactured in the early period of the NAZI occupation. No one wanted the poor thing, it was old, has 'old European sights' and a wretched - by current standards - trigger pull. No one makes extended magazines - or hardly any magazines - for it. No holographic sights. No modern holsters. No night sights.

But I collect old .32 ACP pistols of that period. So I bought it, for not a whole lot of money. It has no serial number. None. Anywhere. Since it was manufactured and imported prior to 1968, it is legal. However, from what I've been able to find out, only a dozen or so lack serial numbers, they were 'factory sales samples' of the time. To me, that's 'lucky'. Thank you, Lord.

I'm glad for your find. I very much like Government Models. I have a few of various forms (some G. I., some commercial with various 'bells & whistles', a couple lightweight Commanders and one 'off brand' (a Para; that's about as 'off brand' as I get.) 

But you found what you sought and got it! And you like it! It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I too am Lucky, just broke!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Blackhawkman said:


> I too am Lucky, just broke!


me too--NOW

cat has to have thyroid radiation treatment, boat is selling this week( great BUT I owe a lot more than I am getting) so the Colt was a last buy for this year-glad I did it. money comes and goes, the pleasure of owning this gun will not


----------

